# AirTel GPRS 30ps Balance Trick



## anil_tech (Dec 6, 2009)

I found a trick of using any gprs service in india free of cost. and it works like a dream. Trust me i am using it right now. go to *techtip-all.blogspot.com to see the complete tutorial. Post your replys here about you experience. Enjoy


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Use any Gprs service for free 100% working*

^^ Anything for Vodafone??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Use any Gprs service for free 100% working*

^^ ohhhhhkk..Can u please give me link to a 100% working GPRS hack for Vodafone??


----------



## anil_tech (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Use any Gprs service for free 100% working*

The trick i posted earlier works on any Gprs service. go check it out


----------



## anil_tech (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Use any Gprs service for free 100% working*

Try it guys it is working just try to get the ip address of the server


----------



## User Name (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Use any Gprs service for free 100% working*

Any new trick for using internet (airtel live) on phone? 
I used modded applications but it still deduct money.......


----------



## anil_tech (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Use any Gprs service for free 100% working*

i have no trick for airtel live why don't you use that trick in your pc


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Use any Gprs service for free 100% working*

^^ saw ur trick....the concept seems that it may work...well i haven't tried it yet. But can u tell me is this trick only used for accessing free gprs on pc ?? Can we do this on mobile, i mean is this trick for using free internet on mobile ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Use any Gprs service for free 100% working*

Yeah, as Krazzy said, 'nythin' for Vodafone?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Use any Gprs service for free 100% working*

^Yo, post the link to that thread, dude. It'll help a lot.


----------



## anil_tech (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Use any Gprs service for free 100% working*

Some people complaint me about how to find server ip. So i added the list of ip of their servers. Use the IP instead of their server name and i bet it will connect. Try guys it and tell me. 

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------




pr.itdude said:


> ^^ saw ur trick....the concept seems that it may work...well i haven't tried it yet. But can u tell me is this trick only used for accessing free gprs on pc ?? Can we do this on mobile, i mean is this trick for using free internet on mobile ?



 Not right now, if your-freedom is ported to mobile then it should work on mobile also.

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




pr.itdude said:


> ^^ saw ur trick....the concept seems that it may work...well i haven't tried it yet. But can u tell me is this trick only used for accessing free gprs on pc ?? Can we do this on mobile, i mean is this trick for using free internet on mobile ?



 Not right now, if your-freedom is ported to mobile then it should work on mobile also.


----------



## roonie (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Use any Gprs service for free 100% working*

@pravinbv
Yea  gstek.info is great site...It helped me a lot too...Lots and lots of working tricks especially for Airtel


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Use any Gprs service for free 100% working*



pravinbv said:


> ^^^yes i wanted to post direct link but those links not get opened without registration so u first have to make account to the forum.
> most latest updated tricks r there. its worth register. really.



Registration done...Really a gr8 forum...Thnx 4 sharing...

Plz give those links for vodafone...!! I didn't find anything good abt vodafone !!! Really helpful !!


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Use any Gprs service for free 100% working*

Switching sim is not a gr8 idea for me....but yes i m seriously thinking of a dual sim phone now...haha karbonn mobile......lolzzz

Anyways, PM me that forum's address or post here....!!!

Thnx...


----------



## gsmsikar (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Use any Gprs service for free 100% working*

nice and great links in this post ..

thanks all of u ..


----------



## anil_tech (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Use any Gprs service for free 100% working*

If you are having trouble finding server then use an server ip given in the blog it will work.


----------



## hot zubs (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Use any Gprs service for free 100% working*

oh man it really works!!! its good for normal browsing...
thanx a lot for dis...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Use any Gprs service for free 100% working*

OK, I've registered to the site. Please post the link of Vodafone trick, man. I' waitin'. I didn't understand. Do I have to connect with my mobile?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2009)

Changed thread title to avoid misleading readers. This is a widely KNOWN trick which works only for AirTel.

Actually there are a lot better tricks like the wap4.indiatimes.com getaway trick for reliance, airtel and BSNL which allows free browsing at any balance with a modded opera mini.

I'm not sure if we can discuss such tricks on this forum but head over to gstek.info or the like for such tricks.

---------- Post added at 07:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 AM ----------

Changed thread title to avoid misleading readers. This is a widely KNOWN trick which works only for AirTel.

Actually there are a lot better tricks like the wap4.indiatimes.com getaway trick for reliance, airtel and BSNL which allows free browsing at any balance with a modded opera mini.

I'm not sure if we can discuss such tricks on this forum but head over to gstek.info or the like for such tricks.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Actually there are a lot better tricks like the wap4.indiatimes.com getaway trick for reliance, airtel and BSNL which allows free browsing at any balance with a modded opera mini.



wats this trick pls PM me...
is there ne trick to download free from airtel in mobile only....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> wats this trick pls PM me...
> is there ne trick to download free from airtel in mobile only....


I gave max info possible in my post. Google for the site in it and over there again google for trick.

You expect me to spoon feed you ?


----------



## hot zubs (Dec 17, 2009)

pravinbv said:


> for all those crazy for free gprs visit this link whatever ur operator.
> 
> 
> *www.frendz4m.com/forum/showthreads-27-0-1052620.htm



oh my goodness!!! der z so much of stuff out der... wil check it out soon...


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 24, 2009)

@pravinbv, thnx mate !!!


----------



## CA50 (Dec 25, 2009)

thankks.....
why can`t anyone of you directly give the vodafone hack trick here


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 27, 2009)

^^ u said all....its HACK (and illegal). No illegal stuff here !!


----------



## anil_tech (Jan 7, 2010)

The trick has been simplified. Goto *techtip-all.blogspot.com to see


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 7, 2010)

this is old trick already ther in gstek ...copied  and pasted

actaully the simple airtel trick is

find the bsnl mod of teashark(get at gstek)

use it wit airtel live with MO setting for java

works for me anytime but slow

njoy

--
even the mod works with bsnl-cellone portal

not sure of vodafone


----------

